# March 29! ABKC Sancation and UKC Fun Show Mandeville, La



## turbodogkennels (Mar 16, 2008)

*Hey Friends Listen up! Mark it on your Calender!! March 29th!!!

The Biggest ABKC Sancation and UKC Fun Show For American Pit Bull Terriers in Louisiana!! in Mandeville, La!!

Live Entertainment By: DJ 1.5, and the SpellBound Dance Team!

The Bully Bash '08 Calender will be Signed by the Girls, So make sure you get your Copy!

Event Media Coverage By: Atomic Dog Magazine, Louisiana Bully's Magazine, Southern Breeders Magazine and Alicia Nichole Photography

And Of course The top Kennels from around the Country will be here!

Check out our website @ www.turbodogkennels.com 
or our myspace page www.myspace.com/turbodogkennel

*


----------

